# bentyl reaction



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

BENTYL IS THE ROOT OF ALL EVIL!i think im having a reaction to it. Ive been icthing for 3 days straight! Im so sick of icthing. In favor of my skin i had to cut my nails. HELP!! STOP THE ICTING!!!


----------



## pokeytoe (Aug 10, 2002)

hi jennie,are you itching all over? i suggestyou call you doc as soon as possible. the itching is just gonna keep driving you nuts!!! I am using Librax and lomotil. Bentyle and levesin did not work for me, good luck!!! and hang in there!kelly


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

too late the icthing drove me so nutts that i scrathd and scratched and scrathed........... Well, im pretty sure my arm wont leave too big of a scar where the skins now missing


----------



## jeremy (Oct 17, 2002)

I take that as well, never had any problems with it, but it really doesn't help either..


----------

